# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introduction ...

## Av8r673

Hello!!
Great to find such an excellent resource and community for excel.
User of 2003/2007/2010.
Best regards ...

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – PLEASE DO NOT FORGET to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

